

The 4-Minute Workout - reaganing
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/19/the-4-minute-workout/

======
reaganing
For people who've found the prior 7-minute workout[1] too time consuming, I
guess.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5704485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5704485)

